# Had my wheels refurbished but...



## rmitch32 (Jan 26, 2007)

I recently had my wheels (19" Audi Split Rims) refurbished under warranty from Audi but when i got them back the area around the split rim bolts was still pitted on every bolt hole on every wheel.

I spoke again to the Audi dealer and he has stated that _'this is the best the company can do with the wheels and the pitting can not be removed completely as the bolts will not go back in_'.

I stated that i was not happy and they have agreed to me getting them refurbished by anyone i want and they will refund me the cost IF the wheels come back better than they could get them done...

I have attached a picture (please excuse the dirtiness of the wheel) and was wondering if any of you good people think that the wheels could be refurbished to a better standard or if that is as good as i will get the wheels.

Thanks.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you kidding me? They should look new!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Are you kidding me? They should look new!


Agreed - that is a very por job indeed, any reputable refurb place would have done much better.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably had a cosmetic refurb and not full strip down.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Not good enough.

Only one place to send wheels for a refurb, and thats to scotland and to Mike the Polisher. 

He has seen more BBS wheels than anyone else and know so much about them its insane.

Only place i trusted with my super rare RS's and mike did a sterling job getting custom dishes made too, wheels now look better than factory


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'd prove them wrong :devil:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Most dealership refurbs consist of a man in a van turning up and masking the wheel (usually with the tyre still on) and blowing over the faces. 

If they were sent to a professional company they would be stripped back and done so they looked like new.

The difference in price is much more through as a split rim costs more due to the labour involved, hence why they probably didn't bother.

Alex


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

suspal said:


> i'd prove them wrong :devil:


+1! Do it, to be fair it will be pretty easy to do looking at that pic!!!:doublesho


----------



## rmitch32 (Jan 26, 2007)

The wheels were removed and sent to a company not far from the dealers. They had the car for 8 days in total (to be fair to the dealers they did give me a brand new A4 Black edition as a courtesy car) so i was quite surprised to see them come back like this.

Seems the general opinion is to get them done again, the only problem would be that i require a courtesy car.... Would this be acceptable to put that on the receipt and get that paid back??


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Poor job that, take it back and unleash hell!


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

dekerf1996 said:


> *Only one place to send wheels for a refurb, and thats to scotland and to Mike the Polisher.
> 
> *


This 100%


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

rmitch32 said:


> The wheels were removed and sent to a company not far from the dealers. They had the car for 8 days in total (to be fair to the dealers they did give me a brand new A4 Black edition as a courtesy car) so i was quite surprised to see them come back like this.
> 
> Seems the general opinion is to get them done again, the only problem would be that i require a courtesy car.... Would this be acceptable to put that on the receipt and get that paid back??


I would bill them for everything. :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes a full refurb is in order , they should supply you with the hire car while it is off the road.

Where are you located as i may help point you in the right direction

rick


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would be pushing for new wheels. 

Why under warranty are they trying to refurbish them anyways? 

You've given them the chance to repair and they failed. 

Time for new wheels.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I remember one of my customer's mentioning something about these rim's and sound's like it's the same, i know for a fact they refurbed then and in the end he got 4 new alloys from audi as he kicked up stink at the perth branch.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If still under warranty I would insist on new wheels.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

"The bolt's wouldn't fit back in"

what a load of rubbish,as mentioned they were done on the cheap,8 day's to leave that sloppy standard of work

the pics below was my very first attempt at trying to brighten up a set of split rims,



















bolts removed and the remains of lock tight removed with a wire wheel,and the heads polished up using the dremel polishing felts and metal polish,then resealed with lock tight























































it took around a day and a half for the polishing work,that include the rim center and splitting the center cap into 4 bits to clean properly

if the car is still under warranty you are more than entitled to a BRAND NEW set of wheels


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The paint started peeling on my Subaru wheels when it was under warranty, no way was I excepting refurbed wheels. In the end they gave me brand new wheels and their not cheap.

I would push for brand new wheels.

I cant find any pictures right now but I did my Golf GTi BBS split rims in my garage with rattle cans and the bolt holes looked better than that.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Think you got your answer there dude! Defo not acceptable and new please mr Audi dealer!!:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Either go and see Alex at Elite, he refurbs wheels, if to far, Chris at Exel wheels will come and loan you a set, take yours to Lepsons, and bang, better than new wheels ..

Or as JakeVW says, for polished rims or lips, Mike the polisher is your man ..


----------



## rmitch32 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to mention that my car was purchased as an Audi apporved used Car and is on a 08 plate. So for them to agree to refurbish the wheels in the first place was generous but that still does not account for the bodge job that was done on them. 

Will have a chat with Lepsons to see what they can do with them.

Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not sure why people are saying you need new wheels, if this is a common problem the new wheels will do exactly the same in a similar time frame. In any case if you get 'new' wheels they'll just be Audi refurbished ones that someone else had swapped under warranty, many companies do this, the Nissan 350Z rays alloys come to mind, they wont just scrap the ones taken off.

Get a good aftermarket refurb and they'll last longer than redoing something with inherent flaws. No you can't hire a car and charge Audi, if you ask nicely they _might_ give you a courtesy car.

To cover yourself from double paying ask the place that's doing the refurb to acknowledge the reason they're doing it and agree if they're not better than current state (hence Audi agree to refund you), you don't have to pay him......although doubtful he'll agree as it's up to Audi's opinion. Take LOTS of pictures, include EVERY bolt hole so a refund from Audi goes as simple as possible.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well if that is the best they can do very poor, Audi standards think not


----------



## Smeeagain27 (Jan 12, 2012)

why not take them back, tell them where you want them to send them to get it done (after all they said they will pay for anyone you want) - by leaving the car with them then they will have to remove the wheels and therefore they will have to give you the courtesy car. if you put it on the receipt without their approval then you are on a sticky legal wicket .......
Also by them sending them off rather than you, then they are responsible for any damage in transit 

Smee


----------



## AdamGill (Aug 28, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Probably had a cosmetic refurb and not full strip down.


exactly what he said they will not off been fully refurbed just knocked backed and colored areas like that wanting flatting back etched and high build primer done


----------

